
People around the world are collectively losing faith in democratic systems - pseudolus
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/01/confidence-democracy-lowest-point-record/605686/
======
cigaaa
The concept of "democracy" in this survey isn't defined well. This poll seems
to more accurately reflect that across the world, people within certain
democratic systems are losing faith in their own governments—not with the idea
democracy.

------
Cyder
As stated, in this article democracy isn't defined. The United States is a
Republic with oligarchical, extra constitutional agencies.

------
eucryphia
For those who think they can vote themselves other people's money.

